# Looking for info on a steel Colnago "Export" model frame



## cjreid1 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi,

New to this board and Colnago. I've been mainly a MTB rider the past 15-years, but am getting back into road riding. I just bought an old Colnago steel frame on ebay. I have looked at a few websites to try to get more info on it, and it is different than any frames I have found so far. Not too concerned with it's value and what I paid, mostly curious about what I'm going to be building to make intelligent component choices.

Here's the link to the auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7195287055&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

It has EXPORT engraved into the tops of the seat stays where the others I have found online have COLNAGO. It has decals that say Colnago Export on the chainstays and an 80's fade paint scheme. There is a clover cut into the top of the downtube to headtube lug and finely engraved into the top of the rear brake holder. There is no clover cut into the bottom of the BB shell, instead it has two parallel (transverse) slots. The forks are chromed and have Colnago and clovers cut into the crowns.

The only sticker on the frame is in Italian and says Campagnolo Prodotti Speciali, there are no tubing stickers. I can't find a serial number on the frame. The listing said it has 126m rear dropout spacing, although I haven't measured it myself.

Any info you may have would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Chris


----------

